# Belt drive single speed with coaster brake?



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Fixie riders might want to look away while I ask this question, does anyone know of a road/track geometry frame bike with drops or bullhorns that has a belt drive single speed and a coaster rear brake?

My current conversion (Madone 4.7) uses a chain with 42:16 sprockets and a front brake but wondering if anything with the above configuration might be even simpler & cleaner looking?

I guess the closest I've seen are the Madone Carbon District (no coaster) and the OSO (no belt drive).

Any clues anyone? Cheers!!


----------



## Gregory Taylor (Mar 29, 2002)

Couple of thoughts - 

Gates (which makes belts and cogs) doesn't recommend relying only on a fixed hub or coaster brake set up with belt drive. They suggest redundant hand brakes as well.

More fundamentally, I gather than you are thinking of maybe doing a conversion and hooking this up to a carbon frame. Remember, a coaster brake relies on an arm coming off of the hub that connects to the chain stay to generate the stopping power. I might not worry that much on a steel frame (like the OSO), but I would NOT hook up the coaster brake arm to a carbon chainstay that wasn't designed to take that type of stress.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Gregory Taylor said:


> Couple of thoughts -
> 
> Gates (which makes belts and cogs) doesn't recommend relying only on a fixed hub or coaster brake set up with belt drive. They suggest redundant hand brakes as well.
> 
> More fundamentally, I gather than you are thinking of maybe doing a conversion and hooking this up to a carbon frame. Remember, a coaster brake relies on an arm coming off of the hub that connects to the chain stay to generate the stopping power. I might not worry that much on a steel frame (like the OSO), but I would NOT hook up the coaster brake arm to a carbon chainstay that wasn't designed to take that type of stress.


Plus, the seatstay and chainstay have to bolt on as the Gates belt doesn't have a master link in it.


----------



## nigel91 (May 16, 2012)

Good points guys, thank you!!


----------



## Mcfarton (May 23, 2014)

I have thought about coaster brakes while riding single speed. I think it would make me feel like a kid again. But i usally ride fixed and that fixes my desire for coaster brakes.


----------

